# Would this be a good idea? part 2



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I couldn't think of a title and didn't want to hijack the other thread, soooo
would it be wise to use my street tires for rally cross? On a surface that's firmly packed dirt with gravel on top. Or would they pop or something?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It wouldn't be too bad to use them when you start out. In rallycross, with any tire, there is always a chance of cutting or puncture, so you have to go into to it realizing that may happen. All Seasons will do, but a very popular cheap alternative to real gravel tires is budget winter tires. Cheap winter tires tend to have a harder compound than premium winter tires, so will be more durable in rally situations, while the open snow tread will give more grip in dirt and gravel than just an all season tire.

Once you have run a few events and like it enough, and if the rules allow, you may want to invest in a set of used rally gravel tires. Many serious rally teams only use a gravel tire for under 75 miles of stage and toss them. They should still have lots of tread for rally cross though and can be had for super cheap, compared to any new tires. Real rally gravel tires have a racing compound (I'd recommend a soft compound, because you won't be running long enough to heat up med or hard) and reinforced ribs to prevent punctures.


----------

